# Renowned Poodles



## SavedByGrace (Apr 4, 2015)

Has anyone here had any experience with these breeders Renowned Poodles ? If so any information that could be given would be helpful.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i don't know anything about them, but if you google "renowned poodles reviews" you will see there are mixed reviews. no evidence of health testing on the site, though i admit i only is a quick browse through.


----------



## SavedByGrace (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you for the info, I'll check out some of those reviews. I am sort of hoping someone who has had personal experience with them will be able to tell me how it went for them.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the reviews are supposedly by buyers/owners. also, try the search function in the pf forums to see if the kennel name comes up.


----------



## SavedByGrace (Apr 4, 2015)

I checked the PF search engine earlier, but thanks for that suggestion. Also, I checked the reviews and as you said they are quite mixed. One person says their poodle was scared of any noises in the house and _way_ under-socialized, while another said their poodle was good with strange children even from the first day.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

between the mixed reviews and no evidence of health testing or participation in competition of some kind, i would say there are a bunch of red flags out there re the breeder. that doesn't mean no dog from the kennel is worth looking at, but you'd be taking more chances than with a breeder who does health test, is knowledgeable about genetics, raises puppies in the home, knows what to look for in terms of conformation and temperament, etc., etc.


----------



## SavedByGrace (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, that is what I was thinking. Thank you for confirming my thoughts and for your help.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you're welcome. two breeder listing sites you might want to start out with are poodlesonline.com and poodlebreeders.com. please note that this is not an endorsement of breeders on those sites. breeders do rise and fall in standings even among their peers, so you'll have to do more checking around if you find one or two you think you might like. also, not all good breeders are on those sites. they're just places to start if you're so inclined.


----------

